# Poret Filter foam



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

Hello everyone, Wondering where One could get Poret Filter foam? I have been reading about this on many us websites and forums, but have not found anything on GTA aquarium about it or pricenetwork.

Does anyone use it up here? Anyone know where it can be purchased.

For those of you that have used it, what are your thoughts on this product?
Cheers!!!
SS


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

This is the only place I know to get it 
http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html
If you are going to order some please let me know.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

You can buy giant blocks of this stuff at Big Al's and cut it to suit. It's the same stuff aquaclear foam is made from. 

You can very easily macguiver something together yourself. This is blue aquaclear foam with a few pipes in it.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

matti2uude said:


> This is the only place I know to get it
> http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html
> If you are going to order some please let me know.


If i make an order down the road... will definitely let you know, You have my word on that.



AquariAM said:


> You can buy giant blocks of this stuff at Big Al's and cut it to suit. It's the same stuff aquaclear foam is made from.
> You can very easily macguiver something together yourself. This is blue aquaclear foam with a few pipes in it.


Thanks again friend, will have a look for it but i didn't think anyone had it except for the sight that matti2uude mentioned as i saw that on the sight as well that they were the only distributor....
Again... you always have great help and it's much appreciated. 
Rock worked out great by the way.. smashed and put it in 2 filters last night


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

fish_luva said:


> If i make an order down the road... will definitely let you know, You have my word on that.
> 
> Thanks again friend, will have a look for it but i didn't think anyone had it except for the sight that matti2uude mentioned as i saw that on the sight as well that they were the only distributor....
> Again... you always have great help and it's much appreciated.
> Rock worked out great by the way.. smashed and put it in 2 filters last night


Glad to hear the rock worked for you .

I've seen this foam in like 1/2M by 1/2M chunks so just ask around at Big Als they should have it. Not 'poret' just no name brand. It's the same thing.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Reticulated foam is available from a local manufacturer at about $180 (maybe) a sheet (can't remember the size but might be 5' x 3' x2"). Pricey for one person, but if you can put together a group order, they will cut it to size for you. Contact Fishman2. Oh, wait he was banned. Try him on PN.


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

BillD said:


> Reticulated foam is available from a local manufacturer at about $180 (maybe) a sheet (can't remember the size but might be 5' x 3' x2"). Pricey for one person, but if you can put together a group order, they will cut it to size for you. Contact Fishman2. Oh, wait he was banned. Try him on PN.


Thanks BillD, i sent an email to this person. Once i find out the info and check out some resources, i might organize a group buy.. this will be a few weeks to a couple of months away but i always like to do my research....
thanks
Cheers!!!
SS


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Check with John at NAFB too, he has some oddball things nobody else does sometimes!


----------



## fish_luva (Nov 24, 2009)

thanks Chris,,, will keep him in mind as well... for sure.... 
cheers!!!!


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The locally manufactured foam is black, rather than blue, which I like better if it is going to be visible.


----------

